# Search and Open from file pathway



## NobelWheat (Yesterday at 3:50 PM)

I am looking to create a form in Access 2016 that I can type a pdf name into and have it open that pdf from a separate folder with a button click 
I created a Text box to use as my "Search Bar" but I am having difficulties getting access to open the pdf

I need this to be able to open the files from the server location as this is shared information between all departments

Example
 "123.PDF" would be the name of the file I am trying to open from the folder, there for I would type "123.PDF" into my TextBox and then click a button and have "123.PDF" open

Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## NobelWheat (Yesterday at 5:09 PM)

I mistyped in my original post,  "123" would what I want to type into my TextBox not "123.PDF"


----------



## Micron (Yesterday at 5:53 PM)

Consider using the msoFileDialogFilePicker utility, which will then return the path of the chosen file. You can use that result in your code to open the file. You must have code for this that builds the file path string, because you can't expect a file to be found without the folder path and file extension, as in "123"? Maybe step through your code and examine the path you're creating in code. Perhaps use Debug.Print to print your path to the immediate window where you can examine it.


----------

